# Spawn sacs near me



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

Need a little help I used to buy my spawn sacs at rodmakers shop in Strongsville but haven't went for steel in quite a few years now. Does anyone know where I can pick up some near the Strongsville/ Brunswick area or close to there? Any help would be appreciated. EYELANDER75


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

go to the river, and float fish a black jig w minnow or maggy. and i bet ya can get some fresh lol. i looked for some in the cuyahaga today but bombed lol im going to tie up some walleye eggs and try them this year, but a trout is still a fish if the see something tasty they will grab it...maybe marks, dicks,?? maybe some gulp ones, i like the gulp maggotts. even one soft egg in fake..


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Tie your own! Fresh roe in borax or go get some pautzke and and spawn mess and do natural or go for other colors that work good for you.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Erie outfitters


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for replies,I have cured them before many times but was looking to see if bait shop had them. I will go to Erie outfitters.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

EYELANDER75 said:


> Thanks for replies,I have cured them before many times but was looking to see if bait shop had them. I will go to Erie outfitters.


I didn't check but I did see a sign on the bait fridge at Fin Feather Fur in Middleburg that they had some. I'd call up first but it's on your way to the Rock if you're coming from brunswick/strongsville


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

1 more, I was thinking about the same thing so I had got up and went there this morning. They had them so all is good


----------

